
Google End-to-End encrypted email code goes open-source - wyldfire
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-end-to-end-email-code-goes-open-source/
======
wyldfire
Repo: [https://github.com/e2email-org/e2email](https://github.com/e2email-
org/e2email)

